# NEW TRACK GUY ON THE BLOCK



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

ANYBODY HAVE ANY TESTIMONIAL'S ON USING THIS NEW CO.'S TRACK NOW ADVERTISED IN EVIL BAY???? ANYBODY USED ANY? OR HAVE SOME OPINIONS ON THE QUALITY HE MANUFACTURER'S IT THEMSELVES SUPPOSED TO BE NEW????? ADVICE COMMENTS ?????????? THE REGAL 

LGB USA & Aristo-Craft Compatible G Scale Train Track - eBay (item 180430743864 end time Nov-19-09 18:59:27 PST)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dunno Jerry, but Lakeside is about 20 miles from here. 

Will ask the local club members. 

Greg


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I can buy 36 feet of AML 332 brass for $139 or less. 
Why would I pay $189.99 for 30 feet of track? 
Ralph


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

if your talking AML, I like it and have it in use on the highline.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

no he is not talking about aml 


it is these people http://americanheritagetrains.com/


and at 6 dollars a foot it is cheaper then lgb or aristo and looks about the same


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I really do feel bad for you guys that need to buy track, Im so glad i bought my SS back when track was 2$ ft and buy 4 get 1 for free.......... The price they are getting today is a rip off and they wonder why no new hobbist in large scale


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I also wonder how it is that g scale almost tripled in price a few years ago and ALLthe other scales bearly moved in price? Me thinks theres a big fat RAT in NJ that got greedy....... when LGB went bellie up..........


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Ralph Berg on 19 Nov 2009 03:15 AM 
I can buy 36 feet of AML 332 brass for $139 or less. 
Why would I pay $189.99 for 30 feet of track? 
Ralph 

Well Ralph I guess cause you can and you want to, I'm just asking about this track see if anybodys using impressions of it or if anybody has used it also I like the 5ft sections less connections that way??? Regal


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Posted By blueregal on 19 Nov 2009 10:08 AM 
Posted By Ralph Berg on 19 Nov 2009 03:15 AM 
I can buy 36 feet of AML 332 brass for $139 or less. 
Why would I pay $189.99 for 30 feet of track? 
Ralph 

Well Ralph I guess cause you can and you want to, I'm just asking about this track see if anybodys using impressions of it or if anybody has used it also I like the 5ft sections less connections that way??? Regal 





Jerry,
AML comes in 6 foot sections. Box of 6 is around $139 at either Ridge Road Station or RLD Hobbies.
Didn't mean to be a smart a**, but $189.99 for 30 feet seems expensive to me.
Ralph


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm....new guys on the block indeed! I didn't check too close. Does it come in narrow gauge/European spacing or just standard gauge spacing?


----------



## noela (May 22, 2008)

After completing my recent benchwork for my 1/29th US style layout, I have found that I am going to need more track than I have. The nature of the beast will require "flex" track so I will be able to conform to the layout (had to free form it to avoid trees, etc., and will have a minimum radius of 10'. I have been watching this, as well as other areas and am considering using something other than the Aristo 332 brass rail and ties if there was a viable (read that less pricey) alternative. I would want rail and ties (USA spacing). I am located in the metropolitan NYC area, and could travel a limited way to pick up the product. I will be running battery power, but will also have track power for those that visit and need it. Thanks again for your help, I thought I had it figured out, but economics are becoming a factor.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Train-li has US ties available in many colors.... Black, Brown, concrete Grey, White for winter.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

" . . . White for winter." 

In case you can't afford to move somewheres that receives actual snow for some part of the yr. at least ? 


OR more probably for your tracks next to the salt/cement/limestone processing plants ? 

nite, doug c


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

Given the description of the "new track guy's" track, it sure sounds like an Aristo-craft clone - with the slip joiners and tiny screws…. Maybe someone else is buying the same track from Sanda-Kan oops I meant Kader. Or maybe it actually is Aristo-craft and is being re-sold under another name. ANYthing is possible on e-Bay. But I'd have to agree with the AML guys - at their prices why consider anything else?


----------

